# Mississauga Aquarium



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Visited the store today.
Not officially open yet, maybe in a weeks time. They are dealing in Discuss, cichlids and they will be selling SW fish/corals in their basement area when ready, maybe in two months.
Mississauga has wide choice of aquarium stores now


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

loonie said:


> Visited the store today.
> Not officially open yet, maybe in a weeks time. They are dealing in Discuss, cichlids and they will be selling SW fish/corals in their basement area when ready, maybe in two months.
> Mississauga has wide choice of aquarium stores now


Good to hear another store opening up!
Lets hope it can keep up with the other stores


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

what kinds of cichlids? I'm assuming africans. Not a whole lot of retailers do SA/CA


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

Where is this store located?


----------



## Flameangel (Sep 25, 2013)

bob123 said:


> Where is this store located?


It's located here:
http://www.kijiji.ca/v-other-pets/m...eshore-aquarium-will-be-relocating/1008993506


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

They are less then 5mins drive from BA/Dragon/AK stores and also 5mins drive away from R20, opposite Canadian Tire, just before CIBC. Its the same mall as former Cam.s Aquatic, next to Vietnamese Noodle store, big sign, you will not miss it.


----------



## Sandeep (Aug 10, 2009)

I dropped by today (Tue Sept 23). They said they will be opening on the weekend. No saltwater for at least two months.


----------



## Patwa (Jan 30, 2014)

indeed....by far the most gastronomically strategic positioning for a LFS in Mississauga

right next to the best pho - Pho Dau Bo
right next to a West Indian restaurant - Roti Stop
right next to a killer BBQ smokehouse - Holy Smokez
right next to a pretty good viet sub place (banh mi) - multiple restos in this plaza serve banh mi, by the way
right next to a filipino grocer
right next to a pizza joint
right next to a decent fish and chips shop
right next to a Subway

would be pretty dope grabbing a brisket sammich after scoring a nice coral

z


----------



## zenafish (Feb 20, 2007)

Finally managed to stop by to check this one out (drove past it a zillion times when on my "Dundas Strip" salt missions). Very impressive looking store! Good natural filtered lighting. from the windows, so not too dark and gloomy. Granite countertop at cash, nice size arrowana and flowerhorn in show tanks, some marineland petstore systems. Catered to Asian "fortune" fish - arrowana, discus, flowerhorn, goldfish, and then some general tropical, cichlid stock. Lots of plecos! A tank of plants. A whole wall of North Fin products.

I'd say competitive pricing with room to bargain. Cantonese speaking guy. He told me that they won't be putting in a salt section anymore. Apparently they're friends of SUM's Ken, and Ken talked them out of it when they weighed in the high DOA and local competition. 

Wouldn't mind going in to feast my eyes once in a blue moon. What they sell isn't exactly my cup of tea.


----------

